# Chicken Livers



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 5, 2011)

So I offered Kodo some chicken livers the other day and he seemed to like them, but my folks say I need to be careful how much I give him due to the high levels of iron and vitamin A. What are your guys' thoughts? I just thought it'd be a nice thing to add some variety to his diet.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 5, 2011)

Bruce and Tinka are my only gu's that like chicken liver. Give it to them twice a week, the others will eat it on occasion. I don't know about Sobek, he went down for hibernation the 4th day I had him, bummer but I plan on breeding him to my reds, so it's all good.


----------



## reptastic (Nov 5, 2011)

My tegus love them, havnt had a tegu that dosnt, i have heard that vit. a can be toxic in high dosages, im not 100% sure on what percent chicken liver contains, my tegus eat them almost daily with no problems


----------

